# My Barn...



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my barn. If anyone else wants to share pictures of theirs I'd love to see them 

The Doe's sleepping bench



























The Boy's feeder


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The hay feeder in the boys area - is that made with fencing? Does it ever scratch them on the sides? 

That is alot like what I am wanting.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it's made of fencing. It is nailed down all alont the side so it doesn't cut them.

Here are some more pics.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice!! i love seeing others' ideas for how to do the goat thing. your hay feeders are nice.....i like the one in the wall!!! isn't it fun to come up with ideas like that?? tell me, do they ever eat from the bottom, or just want what is on top???  
this all looks very new; have you just built it?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if this is what mcf does but we file down the sharp edges when we cut something for the goats.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They like the stuff on the top :roll: But sometimes they pick through the bottom. 

Me and my dad built it in in the spring. 

I LOVE coming up with new ideas! Feeders, pens, toys......... LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope I didn't file the edges, the aren't sharp, they are kind of stuck in the side of the barn anyways.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like that sleeping bench- maybe I'll have the gumption to make one for my girls too.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

The girls love it. I need to take a pic of them all up there, it's so funny :lol:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

are those pygoras i see??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

MissMM, I wish I could have a feeder as long as yours. My goats would NEVER EVER share. They all have to have their own. I just made new feeders, that i have on the wall. I am tired of having it in feeders on the floor, because all they would do is throw it all out and eat what was on the bottom and then they would not touch the stuff that hit the ground.
I have to say, for the animals the "eat everything", they sure don't eat much.  
I will have to try to get some pictures of the feeders I build. I llike building and saving money every chance I can.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, those are Pygoras. They are sooooo incredibly cute and fun.... I'm addicted. I found the PVC very cheap from a local plumber... he had a piece on hand that was damaged so I got it for pennies on the dollar. Plus it's so easy to get stall chores done when the goats know I'll turn the feeder over when I'm done..... they stay out of my way so they can get their grain! Otherwise, they're constantly climbing all over me and I never get anything done besides cuddling.

Norbert (pictured) just loves to have his belly rubbed.

Lap goats.... who woulda thought?

mmm


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

which one is norbert???? hee hee......


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: The four legged one is Norbert. Ron (cowboy dude) thought I had finally lost it when I told him I wanted Pygoras...... now he's hooked too.

I almost have him talked into making a cross country trip next summer to pick up more Pygoras from the west coast, providing they come out OK over there. The shipping $ we'd save could be used to buy another goat or two.

If prayers are enough, they will all be ok.

mmm


----------

